# Bob's -  A Kitchen Table Billiard Game



## OZturner

Before World War 2, In Australia, there was a popular Home Game called Bob's. I do not know if it existed in the USA, or the UK, but I suspect so.

This consisted of a Frame with a series of Arches, with a wooden pocket beyond the Arch, into which you had to hit a wooden ball into the Aperture.
The Game was played on a Blanket spread over the Kitchen or Dining Room Table.
A Black Ball was placed about 6" in front of the Center Arch, on a chalk spot.
At the other end of the Table, there was a Start or Baulk Line on which each of the white or unpainted balls would be hit with a Billiard Cue, the ball had to make contact with the Black Ball before it could be potted. When all unpainted balls were used, the score of those in the various Apertures, would be totaled, and the First player to reach the prior set Target Score, won the Game.

So much for a brief Description of what these "Bob's" are.

My Brother in Law, asked me if I would make a "Bob's Set" for his 9 year old Grandson, for Christmas.

The Balls, I made by hand, as I do not have a Ball Jig, but I did us a "Pipe Scraper" to true them up. 
I wanted 8 Balls, so with a couple of rejects and Spares I gave up at 10. 

The Cue was made from a 1" dia Broom Handle, it was too long for my Lathe so I cut it in two and Turned both Halves, I fitted a Chair Leg "Screw and Threaded Plate" so that it could be stored in Halves, and rejoined when required. 
I bought a 12mm Brass Cue Tip Ferrule and set of 5 threaded Cue Tips.

The Arches, and Pockets were made out of Plywood, and 1/2" pine boards.

Also to store the Balls, I made an Egg Crated Box and Lid, so hopefully no balls will not get lost. As he only has two spares, and I do not intend to make any more.  :wink:

To round off the Task, I also procured a Box of 12 pieces of Cue Chalk.
So he should be off to a Complete Start.

Critiques and Comments are Most Welcome.
Brian.


----------



## Cwalker935

Nice work!  Thanks for the education on the game, I’ve never heard of it.  I am sure you great nephew (?) will love it.


----------



## MDWine

Nicely done sir!


----------



## Jim15

Wonderful work. I'm sure it will be treasured.


----------



## Curly

never heard of the game. It should be in use for a long time. Hope they already have a table.


----------



## magpens

Nice work , Brian ... you did a lovely job on the balls !!

I remember the game from the years I spent in Australia ... nostalgia !!!


----------



## Paul in OKC

Excellent! That is cool.


----------



## Edgar

That is some gorgeous work, Brian!
I'm sure your great nephew will love & treasure it.
Great work on the balls, particularly without using a ball jig - superb work!
I never heard of the game before, but it sounds like fun.

Edgar


----------



## elkhorn

Well done, Brian! Excellent work.  I've never heard of the game, but it sounds like fun. I'n sure your nephew will keep this going as a family heirloom.  Merry Christmas, my friend.


----------



## RogerC

That is beyond cool!


----------



## TattooedTurner

I second RogerC's comment. Beyond cool indeed!


----------



## dogcatcher

Great job!  Are there any rules on the Internet?


----------



## Wood Butcher

I have some grandkids who would enjoy this game. Are you willing/able to share the plans and rules. I've searched the WWW but the results has been so-so.
Thanks
WB
Beautiful job by the way.


----------

